# Problem: 3Com Wlan PCI Karte, keine IP bekommen



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

Hi

Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so.
Wir haben folgendes Netzwerk inerhalb unseres Hauses:

8-Port Switch an dem folgendes hängt:

1x LWL Uplink zur Firma an Fast-Media-Konverter 
1x Cisco WLan Accesspoint
4 Netzwerkdosen (Quer durchs Haus verteilte PCs)

Ausserdem haben wir noch einen zweiten Cisco WLan Access Point, der die Aufgabe eines Repeaters hat und auch dementsprechend konfiguriert ist.

Also nun zum Problem:

Ich versuche mit einer 3Com PCI-WLan-Karte mich auf den Repeater zu verbinden. Das funktioniert zwar, aber ich bekomme eine IP vom Format 169.254.xxx.xxx.
Eigentlich sollte ich eine 10.172.xxx.xxx IP bekomen, da dies der Firmeninterne IP-Bereich ist. Der DHCP-Server läuft und gibt mir über Kabel auch sofort eine Ordentliche IP, nur über WLan nicht.

Das Merkwürdige ist: Es ging schon. Das ganze lief 3 Wochen optimal, nur auf einmal nicht mehr. Mit Laptop und Cisco PCMCIA WLan-Karte bekomme ich jetzt auch nur noch eine IP wenn ich zum Access Point connecte, nicht mehr beim Repeater.
Auf den Repeater kann ich jetzt auch nicht mehr per http-Browser zugreifen.

Es wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Ich meine alles probiert zu haben, aber ich hoffe euch fällt etwas ein.


MfG und frohe Ostern, 

DSARAB


----------



## Jesus0190 (12. April 2004)

Hi DSARAB,

ich bin der Meinung, dass der Rechner der die "falsche" IP-Adresse 169... bekommt nicht zum Repeater connecten kann bzw. der keine Adresse an die Karte zurückgibt.
Und zwar denke ich das, das Windows bei nicht erreichen eine DHCP-Servers und nicht manuell eingtragener IP-Adresse (beides muss der Fall sein) eine Adresse aus dem 169.254.*.* Netz nimmt, da auch dieses durch die IANA reserviert wurde, wie auch 10.*.*.* und 172.16.*.* - 172.31.*.* und 192.168.*.*.

Ich glaube ab Windows XP nimmt er automatisch 169.254.*.* vorher hat er immer 192.168.*.* genommen.

Was ich machen würde ist, einfach mal den PC näher ranstellen oder gleich mal versuchen nicht über den Repeater sonder über den erste AP eine IP zu bekommen. Aber ob das das Problem lösen wird, keine Ahnung =)

In diesem Sinne viel Glück
Jesus0190


----------

